# Question de design (prochain ipod)



## naas (6 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
Je me pose une question à propos des prochains ipod et à leur aspect exterieur surtout.
Jusque la les choses étaient assez claires: un rectangle 100 par 60mm
un écran en partie haute et une roulette en partie centrale.

Mais avec la vidéo il va falloir faire differement l'écran va devoir devenir plus grand, et si nous restons sur les technologies connues et maitrisée, écran va devoir tourner de 90 degrés.

mais alors ou mettre la roulette ? il faut quelle soit ergonomiquement accessible, sur l'écran cela paraît trop dangereux pour la survie de l'écran.
il reste le dos de l'ipod qui jusque la n'a jamais été utilisé, mais cela semble un peu loin pour la main et en plus cela fait agir en aveugle, pas bon.
Sony avait essayé avec sa molette sur le coté mais le resultat n'est pas probant, bref je ne sais pas ou la mettre cette foutue roulette  

et vous ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

Je vois pas en quoi une roulette derrière l'ipod pose problème... Aujourd'hui, quand tu changes de chanson sur ton iPod, tu regardes ton écran ou ta roulette???


----------



## naas (6 Février 2006)

quand tu saisis l'ipod il se peut que par megarde tu touche la dite molette non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Pourquoi pas un iPod qui s'ouvre ?
Ecran en haut, molette en bas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> quand tu saisis l'ipod il se peut que par megarde tu touche la dite molette non ?


Oui..


----------



## naas (6 Février 2006)

En fait j'aurais tendance à penser que le concept actuel ne convient plus.

Pour un ipod qui s'ouvre, c'est quelque part faire quelquechose de "complexe" hors tous les produits apple tendent à la simplicité non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'aurais tendance à penser que le concept actuel ne convient plus.
> 
> Pour un ipod qui s'ouvre, c'est quelque part faire quelquechose de "complexe" hors tous les produits apple tendent à la simplicité non ?


Ouais, en plus qu'est-ce que tu mets sur l'extérieur ? Un boitier tout blanc ?
Non, ça ne va pas.

Un tout petit sans écran, mais qui fait projo ? 
Non plus, pas pratique.

A part un abandon de la molette au profit d'un autre système, je ne voie pas.


----------



## duracel (6 Février 2006)

Abandon de lamolette avec des touches sur le côté.
Un molette derrière c'est difficile car pas ergonomique. Si on regarde l'écran, la molette on peut difficilement la manipuler avec le pouce.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'aurais tendance à penser que le concept actuel ne convient plus.
> 
> Pour un ipod qui s'ouvre, c'est quelque part faire quelquechose de "complexe" hors tous les produits apple tendent à la simplicité non ?




Pareil. Mais, alors, je n'ai aucune idée de ce que ça peut donner...


----------



## fredintosh (7 Février 2006)

Je ne sais pas si c'est technologiquement au point ou économiquement réalisable, mais l'idéal serait dans ce cas une molette "virtuelle" qui apparaîtrait (et disparaîtrait) directement sur l'écran, qui lui serait évidemment tactile...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2006)

Perso je ne pense pas que la taille de l'iPod et de son écran vont augmenter, du moins pas sensiblement. Apple a ajouté une fonction vidéo, et n'a volontairement pas appelé le dernier iPod, _iPod video_. Apple est leader du marché, et grâce à cela, elle se permet de le tester (exemple avec l'iPod mini qui a tenu un peu plus d'un an), et de s'engager dans des voies dans lesquelles elle ne croit pas forcément. Steve Jobs a toujours affirmé que c'était une ineptie de regarder une séquence, un film sur un si petit écran.

Je vois plutôt la suite avec une sortie vidéo sur l'iPod, qui permette de visualiser ses films sur un vrai écran (Mac ou TV).


----------



## AM28 (7 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Perso je ne pense pas que la taille de l'iPod et de son écran vont augmenter, du moins pas sensiblement. Apple a ajouté une fonction vidéo, et n'a volontairement pas appelé le dernier iPod, _iPod video_. Apple est leader du marché, et grâce à cela, elle se permet de le tester (exemple avec l'iPod mini qui a tenu un peu plus d'un an), et de s'engager dans des voies dans lesquelles elle ne croit pas forcément. Steve Jobs a toujours affirmé que c'était une ineptie de regarder une séquence, un film sur un si petit écran.
> 
> Je vois plutôt la suite avec une sortie vidéo sur l'iPod, qui permette de visualiser ses films sur un vrai écran (Mac ou TV).



Moi je pense qu'Apple nous prépare tout bonnement un iPod Video avec Barco intégré  

Think different... c'est possible !


----------



## fredintosh (7 Février 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense qu'Apple nous prépare tout bonnement un iPod Video avec Barco intégré
> 
> Think different... c'est possible !



Genre ça ? :affraid: 






Plus sérieusement, je pense que si l'écran remplit tout la surface d'un iPod actuel, ça devient tout à fait suffisant pour un visionnage confortable de films, en utilisation nomade (train, voiture), bien-sûr.


----------



## AM28 (8 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Genre ça ? :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, d'ailleurs on voit bien le futur iPod accroché au plafond d'ailleurs !:style:


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vois plutôt la suite avec une sortie vidéo sur l'iPod, qui permette de visualiser ses films sur un vrai écran (Mac ou TV).



Ben ya déjà une sortie vidéo, nan? 
Par contre améliorer la définition de l'image oui... car parfois en sortie c'est pas tip top...
Mais bon, pour un premier jet


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ben ya déjà une sortie vidéo, nan?



Je vois qu'il y en a au moins un qui suit...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Genre ça ? :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je rêve ou c'est le centre SGI de neuchâtel ? j'y ai failli gerber


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou c'est le centre SGI de neuchâtel ? j'y ai failli gerber



Pitié, arrêtez de citer ma photo géante !!! :rose: (trop tard pour éditer mon message)
Je vais encore me faire taper sur les doigts par mon modo préféré. :afraid: :casse:
...et vous aussi. :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> .... Steve Jobs a toujours affirmé que c'était une ineptie de regarder une séquence, un film sur un si petit écran.
> ....


 
Ne me dis pas que tu crois tout ce que Steve affirme!  

Tu veux que je te parle de la souris à 2 boutons? de la suprématie de l'architecture RISC comparée à la techno CISC et son corrolaire la piètre performance des puces Intel comparées aux puces PPC? de l'email .mac gratuit à vie?

et j'en oublie!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

Tu as oublié un fameux : Le G5 à 3GHz 

Sinon, je ne vois pas un iPOd avec ecran tactile remplacant la molette, je pense que ce serait beaucoup trop fragile


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié un fameux : Le G5 à 3GHz
> Sinon, je ne vois pas un iPOd avec ecran tactile remplacant la molette, je pense que ce serait beaucoup trop fragile



Pfff, fragile, c'est une légende ça! 
Et les housses c'est fait pour les chiens???


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

OK, mais une housse sur un ecran tactile :rateau:

Tu fais comment pour utiliser ta molette virtuelle? tu enleves la housse :casse:


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Février 2006)

Bah on peut bien utiliser la molette du 5G a travers sa "housse"


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Bah on peut bien utiliser la molette du 5G a travers sa "housse"


 
ouais enfin en même temps visionner un fil à travers une housse, c'est pas l'idéal! :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu crois tout ce que Steve affirme!
> 
> Tu veux que je te parle de la souris à 2 boutons? de la suprématie de l'architecture RISC comparée à la techno CISC et son corrolaire la piètre performance des puces Intel comparées aux puces PPC? de l'email .mac gratuit à vie?
> 
> et j'en oublie!



Evidemment si tu sors ma phrase du contexte dans lequel je la plaçais...

Dans le domaine des baladeurs, Apple fait un peu ce qu'elle veut actuellement, comme je le disait plus haut. Evidemment qu'Apple nous a depuis un moment habitué aux volte-face.

Concernant la souris à deux boutons, Steve Jobs, sans doute pour ne pas se faire trop violence, a trouvé une parade avec la Mighty Mouse. Non?...


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2006)

Moi je vois plutôt une supression pure et simple de l'écran.

Des travaux en labo de neurosciences menés au début des années 70 ont montré que l'on peut générer des "images sensorielles" directement au niveau du cerveau en stimulant celui-ci par certaines gammes d'ondes sonores.

Donc je verrais bien un iPod qui convertirait la video en ondes de stimulation sonores, envoyées via les écouteurs. Le film serait directement "visualisé" par le cortex cérébral en by-passant les yeux...

(bon en même temps à l'époque de ces expériences, ils ne fumaient pas que des substances parfaitement licites.... ça devait aider!)


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment si tu sors ma phrase du contexte dans lequel je la plaçais...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pas taper! Pas taper ! Je plaisantais... :rose:


----------



## Imaginus (8 Février 2006)

Il me vient une idée .Pourquoi ne pas utiliser la barre de selection des derniers autoradios Alpine ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2006)

Pas con ça..... un autoradio alpine greffé au dos de l'iPod et hop ni vu ni connu!


----------



## dellys (8 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> OK, mais une housse sur un ecran tactile :rateau:
> 
> Tu fais comment pour utiliser ta molette virtuelle? tu enleves la housse :casse:


Bah l'idée de fredi est bonne...

Les palms font déjà celà depuis le T3 je crois... la zone de texte se rétracte et disparait et tu peux protéger l'écran avec des films plastiques (les accessoiristes seraient heureux !)... 

Et pourquoi pas une molette cliquable façon téléphone portable de sony à une époque... ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Février 2006)

Thinksecret pense plutôt pour l'écran tactile


----------



## naas (9 Février 2006)

Ah ah ! ils ont gardé la fameuse "form factor" donc !


----------



## Piewhy (9 Février 2006)

dans cet esprit je suppose :






la question existentielle : Comment faire pour regarder un film sur son iPod à écran tactile après avoir manger une bonne grosse fritte! huuum les petits doigts tout gras


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Pas con ça..... un autoradio alpine greffé au dos de l'iPod et hop ni vu ni connu!



Plus une péritel pour raccorder a un écran et le tour est joué.


----------



## Imaginus (9 Février 2006)

Ca serait pas mal pour un trentieme anniversaire non ? :love:


----------



## naas (9 Février 2006)

bon si l'on part sur le principe de la taille d'ipod identique et une molette "artificielle" ou "virtuelle" il va effectivement rester le probleme des tâches :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (9 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bon si l'on part sur le principe de la taille d'ipod identique et une molette "artificielle" ou "virtuelle" il va effectivement rester le probleme des tâches :hein:



Ce sera un iPod multi-tâches...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Perso je ne pense pas que la taille de l'iPod et de son écran vont augmenter, du moins pas sensiblement. Apple a ajouté une fonction vidéo, et n'a volontairement pas appelé le dernier iPod, _iPod video_. Apple est leader du marché, et grâce à cela, elle se permet de le tester (exemple avec l'iPod mini qui a tenu un peu plus d'un an), et de s'engager dans des voies dans lesquelles elle ne croit pas forcément. Steve Jobs a toujours affirmé que c'était une ineptie de regarder une séquence, un film sur un si petit écran.



Le vrai iPod video?


----------



## naas (10 Février 2006)

Donc en fait il n'y avait pas de solution physique, et ils ont du donc integrer la roue dans l'écran

Par contre la ou cela devient interessant, c'est qu'il est très possible _(enfin c'etait avec le firewire avec l'usb je ne sais pas) _d'installer macosX et de booter dessus _(je sais je l'ai fait :bebe:   )_ et avec un peu de bricolage, il est effectivement très facile d'imaginer un mini mini mac :love:

*configuration bureau*:  l'ipod vidéo avec un gros dique dur, wifi, bluetooth, et connection usb2 pour un ecran externe, l'écran prenant en charge les autres peripheriques USB

*configuration nomade*: telephone wifi, internet via le wifi et l'écran pour l'interface

le problème majeur reste tout de même l'autonomie, problème reglé avec la pile a hydrogène_ (enfin quand elle sera prête pour la phase industrielle  )_

Mais là je crois que nous parlons de 2011


----------



## wip (10 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Il me vient une idée .Pourquoi ne pas utiliser la barre de selection des derniers autoradios Alpine ?


J'ai, et c'est loin d'être aussi pratique... même si c'est déjà ça.

wip


----------



## dellys (10 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le vrai iPod video?



Une fusion entre le Newton et un iPod...


----------



## Imaginus (10 Février 2006)

Ah ben on supprime l'idée alors  

Oh et un menu de navigation qui s'active en penchant l'appareil ? 
Pour l'activer ? 


_euh... Deux coups de boule ?_


----------



## fredintosh (10 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Oh et un menu de navigation qui s'active en penchant l'appareil ?
> Pour l'activer ?



Et de la neige qui tombe sur l'écran quand on le secoue, tant qu'on y est !     

Mais sinon, plus sérieusement, il est vrai que l'iPod, en acquiérant de plus en plus de fonctionnalités, pourrait devenir petit à petit un zoli mini ordinateur... :love: 

Même si beaucoup disent que c'est pas possible, pas pratique, pas ceci ou cela, personnellement ça me semble inéluctable (pas forcément à très court terme, mais dans les années à venir).


----------



## corloane (10 Février 2006)

Je suis prêt à parier qu'Apple gardera à la machine le design le plus épuré, quitte à en supprimer tout contrôle, et qu'elle développera un systhème de  télécomande hyper original (sans fil?).... Voilà!


----------



## groumpf (10 Février 2006)

Si vraiment l'écran est tactile et que l'écran fait toute la surface ..... si apple fait pas un SDK c'est qu'ils sont trop bête ! 

ça permettrait de faire des supers jeux à la DS ! ..... jeux et logiciels ensuites vendus sur itunes !


----------



## wip (10 Février 2006)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> Si vraiment l'écran est tactile et que l'écran fait toute la surface ..... si apple fait pas un SDK c'est qu'ils sont trop bête !
> 
> ça permettrait de faire des supers jeux à la DS ! ..... jeux et logiciels ensuites vendus sur itunes !


En diversifiant la gamme alors, car les jeux, pas mal de gens s'en foutent. Et aussi, il faut des processeurs beaucpup plus puissant, d'ou un cout plus important. L'iPod, pour moi, c'est la musique. Le reste, je me sert pas, ou très peu. Bref, j'aimerais que l'iPod reste simple. Et de toute façon, je pense que son succès vient de la.
Bref, je veux bien, mais qu'Apple en fasse un modèle à part...

wip


----------



## naas (10 Février 2006)

bah les jeux sur palm et pocket pc n'ont pas besoin de beaucoup de ressources


----------



## saturnin (10 Février 2006)

Et sinon pour éviter les traces de doigts un stylet comme celui sur ds vous en pensez quoi?
Cela serait la solution mais problème cela réduit la simplicité de l'appareil je trouve.
Enfin le mieux serait un écran non salissant mais je pense pas que cela existe.


----------



## fredintosh (10 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon pour éviter les traces de doigts un stylet comme celui sur ds vous en pensez quoi?
> Cela serait la solution mais problème cela réduit la simplicité de l'appareil je trouve.
> Enfin le mieux serait un écran non salissant mais je pense pas que cela existe.



L'idéal alors serait carrément un truc qui suive les mouvements de la pupille de l'oeil  , ou qui réagisse à la voix (j'imagine ce que ça pourrait donner dans un train   )...  Mais bon, c'est pas pour tout de suite.


----------



## ikiki (10 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal alors serait carrément un truc qui suive les mouvements de la pupille de l'oeil  , ou qui réagisse à la voix (j'imagine ce que ça pourrait donner dans un train   )...  Mais bon, c'est pas pour tout de suite.



et faut pas montrer ton beau popod à tes potes, car à tous le regarder en même temps ça serait un beau bordel, il comprendrait pu rien le pov...


----------



## doctor maybe (10 Février 2006)

Et pourquoi pas une mollette au dos de l'engin!!Apres tout qui a un QI suffisement bas pour regarder dans quel sens il doit s'y prendre avec son doigt pour aller d'un menu a l'autre ou encore pour appuyer sur play!


----------



## doctor maybe (10 Février 2006)

un ptit fake ppour la route!


----------



## doctor maybe (10 Février 2006)

un autre site avec pas mal d'illustration!! 


http://www.cry9c.com/iPod/


----------



## ikiki (10 Février 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> un ptit fake ppour la route!




Ya pas à dire, ça en jette...

Pas l'ipod hein, mais moi en grand et ma greluche de blondasse en nuisette :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Février 2006)

Par contre, vu l'ecran, j'ai peur pour l'autonomie 

Mais je le trouve vriament pas mal quand même :love:

PS :  iKiki


----------



## doctor maybe (10 Février 2006)

je dirais que ca serais envisageable si lepaisseur de cet ipod video osccillait entre 2 et 2,5 cm afin d y incorporer une batterie consequente!!:hein:


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2006)

Je trouve ce fake (et le second aussi) tout à fait splendide.
On retrouve en fait les fonctionnalités du mode plein écran de QuickTime, c'est simple et élégant !
Je vote pour ...


----------



## r e m y (10 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> ...Enfin le mieux serait un écran non salissant ....


 
ou des doigts propres!


----------



## doctor maybe (10 Février 2006)

je voous conseil a tous une ptite video de ouf croyez moi ca fait rever a quand cette technologie sur un ipod!!liens


----------



## saturnin (10 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ou des doigts propres!



Bah ya plein de trucs que je pourrais plus faire alors


----------



## naas (10 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ...Je vote pour ...


Oui moi aussi :love:

Maintenant une aute solution c'est d'avoir la roue comme la radio ipod : à l'exterieur.

Comme ça l'écran ne sera pas sali


----------



## saturnin (10 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi :love:
> 
> Maintenant une aute solution c'est d'avoir la roue comme la radio ipod : à l'exterieur.
> 
> Comme ça l'écran ne sera pas sali



Oui mais bon ça fait encore du bric à brac!


----------



## fredintosh (10 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi :love:
> 
> Maintenant une aute solution c'est d'avoir la roue comme la radio ipod : à l'exterieur.
> 
> Comme ça l'écran ne sera pas sali



On peut éventuellement imaginer un écran "mat" (un peu du style des écrans LCD) ou traité de façon à laisser les traces de doigts moins visibles. Ca ne me semble pas infaisable.


----------



## doctor maybe (10 Février 2006)

un autre fake!! ca commence a pululer sur le net!


----------



## tyler_d (10 Février 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

>



je trouve ce fake incroyablement réussi. 

l'idée d'un front raw mobile semble télement évidente !!!!

ça donne vraiment envie ! espéront que steeve ne va pas nous sortir un énième ipod en gardant un écran minuscule et 4/3...

vivement ce nouvel ipod !

par contre j'espère qu'ils ont encore fait des progres niveau baterie, parce que l'autonomie actuelle du 5g est très limité, alors là, pour alimenter un tel écran ! 

je prie pour un système de batterie interchangeable. mais je sais que ce n'est pas près d'arriver...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Février 2006)

et on le met ou le DVD ou CD que propose front row ???


----------



## La mouette (11 Février 2006)

Re fake


----------



## naas (11 Février 2006)

J'avoue que la sortie de l'ipod actuel ne m'a pas impressioné outre mesure, sauf bien sûr la taille (pas les Go les mm) une sortie d'un ipod vidéo tel que decrit au dessus par contre la oui c'est une avancée, c'est le même format que beaucoup de vidéo trouvées sur le net, et combien de personnes regardent des vidéos sur le telephone 3G ? quand on vois la taille de l'écran, cet ipod fake/6G et un monstre panoramique :bebe: .

maintenant concernant les autres fonctions telles que au hasaed OSX ou FRONT ROW, j'ai la vilainte impression qu'apple fait du 1 par 1, pas a pas, donc un gros écran et le reste attendra.

De plus un appareil tout en un, c'est un peu le rêve des premiers palmistes (pardon pilot  ) et rien n'a encore aboutit alors.


----------



## Imaginus (11 Février 2006)

Y'a pas a dire j'adore ces fakes 
j'crois que vous tenez le concept de d'ipod ultime la les gars. 


Quand a l'autonomie c'est techniquement faisable. Pas de probleme pour ca. Merde un module Wifi dessus ca serait... Non j'abuse peut etre la...


----------



## saturnin (11 Février 2006)

Et qu'est ce que vous penseriez d'un ipod video justement, ressemblant aux fakes que l'on voit un peu partout, avec un mini itunes à l'intérieur permettant de télécharger directement des chansons dessus, ett de lire en streaming (puisque paraitrait la lecture de films pourrait se faire comme ça) dessus.


----------



## naas (11 Février 2006)

Il ne fera *rien d'autre* que la vidéo, et il le fera bien :bebe:


----------



## saturnin (11 Février 2006)

Le problème de ces appareils videos je pense c'est le poids qui fait qu'au bout d'un certain temps (imaginon un film de deux heures), on doit bien avoir mal aux bras.
Ou bien pourra t'on relier celui ci à une télé, en fait le nouveau media center peut etre (moi à la base je pensais que ce serait le nouveau mac mini mais bon).


----------



## fredintosh (11 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Le problème de ces appareils videos je pense c'est le poids qui fait qu'au bout d'un certain temps (imaginon un film de deux heures), on doit bien avoir mal aux bras.



Oui, mais ça pourrrait être au contraire une voie royale pour toutes sortes d'accessoires (supports, etc.)


----------



## naas (11 Février 2006)

imagine l'ipod actuel fait 60 Go (137 gr) , tu multiplies par deux: tu as 120 Go,
sachant que la difference de poids entre le 30 et le 60 Go est de 20 grammes, je te laisse calculer le poids d'un ipod 120 Go, qui reprendrais l'épaisseur du 40 Go plus un écran un peu plus lourd (forcement    ) ça devrait suffire pour les films _(sachant qu'un film divx c'est 700 Mo  )_


----------



## saturnin (11 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça pourrrait être au contraire une voie royale pour toutes sortes d'accessoires (supports, etc.)



Bah perso les accéssoires m'ont toujours embeter.
Je prends un exemple : je sais que l'on ne peut éviter les rayures et compagnie, mais j'aime pas avoir une housse ou une iskin sur mon ipod (pourtant j'en suis bien obligé).
Un autre : l'accessoire pour la radio, je trouve que ça rajoute encore tout un meli melo et j'aime pas.
Au final j'aime les objets pensés pour fontionner d'eux memes avec le moins d'accessoires possible.
Voilà vous connaissez une partie de ma life!


----------



## cookie (12 Février 2006)

Hello,

Pour moi, ces suppositions m'ont l'air fort réaliste.

Quand on y réfléchit un peux, Front Row est une sorte d'amélioration du système de navigation de l'iPod. Il est donc normal de le retrouver d'ici quelques temps dans le prochain iPod. Sans compter qu'il y a quelques mois, Créative à sus démontrer que la paternité du système de navigation actuel de l'iPod leur incombe. Apple se doit donc de réagir. De plus, si l'iPod devient vraiment vidéo, il devient donc un véritable lecteur multimédia, quoi de plus normal que d'utiliser alors, le système de navigation multimédia d'Apple... Front Row.

Il est clair que l'écran de l'iPod doit grandir. Mais pour avoir une taille comparable à celle de la PSP, ils vont devoir laisser tomber la molette physique. A moin d'obtenir se genre de choses ici ou ici ou encore ici. Mais je pense que le fake le plus crédible avec une molette ce serait celui-ci.

A moins effectivement d'opter pour un système d'écran tactile. Ce serait le rêve. D'autant qu'il intéressera aussi les "hommes d'affaire" puisque je suppose qu'on bénéficiera des même fonctions qu'un Palm (un vrais iCal, un vrais agenda,...). Sachant que Palm est dans une très très mauvaise position actuellement, c'est le moment.
Quelques fakes d'iPod tactiles : ici,  et ici.

Le problème c'est que quoi qu'il arrive, l'iPod deviendra beaucoup plus grand. Se qui risque de poser un problème pour une utilisation journalière. 
D'un autre côté, ça permettra d'encore mieux différentier l'iPod Vidéo du Nano. D'un côté un vrais lecteur multi-média et de l'autre, un "simple" lecteur MP3 ultra compacte. D'autant que je suppose que dans les années à suivre, la capacité de la mémoire du nano ne va faire qu'augmenter.

Le rêve pour moi, un iPod avec un grand écran tactile, avec télécommande infra rouge (pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de salir leur écran). Et un dock avec entré et sortie vidéo. Permettant de l'utiliser comme véritable magnétoscope à disque dur et lecteur de médias multiple (iPhoto, iTunes,...).


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Et si il n'y avait plus de molettes *sur  *l'iPod?
Je m'explique:
L'écran occupe toute la place de l'iPod actuel, et la molette prend sa place sur l'iPod Remote?
Un peu farfelue, mais ça doit pouvoir se développer.


----------



## naas (12 Février 2006)

alors tu lis pas mes posts


----------



## dandu (12 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> imagine l'ipod actuel fait 60 Go (137 gr) , tu multiplies par deux: tu as 120 Go,
> sachant que la difference de poids entre le 30 et le 60 Go est de 20 grammes, je te laisse calculer le poids d'un ipod 120 Go, qui reprendrais l'épaisseur du 40 Go plus un écran un peu plus lourd (forcement    ) ça devrait suffire pour les films _(sachant qu'un film divx c'est 700 Mo  )_



Tout le problème est qu'en disque de 1,8", le maximum actuel c'est 80Go (2 plateaux de 40Go).


----------



## naas (12 Février 2006)

et en disque perpendiculaire ?


----------



## dellys (12 Février 2006)

http://www.random-good-stuff.com/random_good_stuff/2006/02/new_ipod_video_.html


----------



## naas (12 Février 2006)

ah ah ah !



(lien)

nous nous approchons de plus en plus d'un ipod ...
à la sauce macos X :love:​


----------



## naas (12 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et en disque perpendiculaire ?


vaaaala j'ai retrouvé le lien _(merci macbidouille)_


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Février 2006)

J'achète tout de suite 
J'espère juste qu'ils changeront le materiau de l'écran et qu'il ne re rayera plus aussi facilement.


----------



## iota (13 Février 2006)

Salut.



			
				doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> un autre fake!! ca commence a pululer sur le net!


Dingue, un iPod avec un lecteur de DVD  :love:

Bon, reste que le problème de l'écran tactile, c'est que regarder une vidéo sur un écran plein de traces de doigts, ça le fait moyen 

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Dingue, un iPod avec un lecteur de DVD  :love:
> 
> ...


Steve a tout prévu, en même temps, il sort la iLingette , 29&#8364; le paquet de 20 dans 6 coloris...


----------



## naas (13 Février 2006)

Comme le dit un des commentaires de think secret, les solutions apple sont élégantes, et c'est vrai que les traces de doigt vont poser problème, d'où le retour de la molette en externe
L'on peux penser aussi à une molette intégrée dans un des coins supérieurs, avec un capteur de pression centrale pour valider un choix, _(se pose alors le problème des gauchers, parce que les gauchistes on s'en fout :bebe:   )_


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2006)

En même temps y a qu'à pas foutre ses doigts n'importe où aussi... Et avoir les mains propres...


----------



## iota (13 Février 2006)

Ou alors, un iPod en deux morceaux.
Un bloc avec l'écran et le disque dur (un peu comme l'image précédente) et une télécommande (style iMac/FrontRow) sans fil (par onde radio) où l'on branche le casque.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (13 Février 2006)

Un recherche sur google avec les mots "next ipod video" pointe sur... think secret  incroyable :bebe:


----------



## touna (13 Février 2006)

il y a quand même quelque chose qui ne va pas : comment maintenir le principe de la mollette cliquable sur un écran tactile   :hein: je vois mal le fait d'appuyer plus fort si l'on veut cliquer sur "play" et juste "caresser" si l'on veut augmenter le son, ça essiste un écran capable de faire la distinction?


----------



## iota (13 Février 2006)

Aucun problème pour reproduire le principe de la mollette...
Avec un PDA à écran tactile, le système fait parfaitement la différence entre un clic (sur un bouton) ou un scrolling de page. Tout comme un touchpad.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (13 Février 2006)

la continuité de contact, ou la pression courte sont identifiés comme étant un mouvement ou un ordre


----------



## Imaginus (13 Février 2006)

Fondamentalement cet ipod serait une tuerie (si le prix ne creve pas le plafond ceci dit). Avec une solution ivideo musique store, Apple pourrait tout balayer d'un grand coup de pompe.

Je me doute bien que l'idée n'est pas passée inapercu chez Apple. Le contraire serait étonnant...
Peut etre en 2007 ? 2006 etant deja une année terriblement chargée....


----------



## deadlocker (13 Février 2006)

Petite réflexion à trois francs six sous : 

Oui, c'est beau 

Maintenant, un écran tactile, c'est fragile, c'est pas comme la façade de l'iPod actuel, qui, même si il peut se rayer facilement, résiste au choc. (La chute de mon iPod 1G à vélo par exemple ;-) ) Par ailleurs, on aime bien avoir son baladeur dans la poche (c'est en tout cas la philosophie d'Apple). J'imagine pas voir le résultat d'une clef en contact avec l'écran tactile...

J'imagine pas Apple livrer un étui avec son iPod. Et ce, pour plusieurs raisons : la première c'est que ce serait foutrement merdique à mettre dans sa poche. La seconde, c'est que ça turait les ventes de housses, et la dernière, c'est qu'Apple veut toujours minimiser les coûts. En plus, un étui style celui livré avec l'iPod Nano ne protégerait pas énormément l'écran en cas de choc.

Bref, l'écran tactile j'ai beaucoup de mal à imaginer son intégration sur un baladeur.


----------



## naas (13 Février 2006)

D'un autre coté nous nous rapprochons des solutions type palm et autres, donc les solutions sont déjà éprouvées, du capot enveloppant du palm 3  et du magnifique edge au clapet souple du palm 5 ou Tungstene (non non non je ne parlerai pas du visor    )


----------



## naas (14 Février 2006)

Sinon il ya cela aussi (vu sur engadget ce matin)


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Février 2006)

Je vois mal ces 2 trucs intégrés dans un ipod :mouais:
Par contre, Un balladeur vidéo-projecteur - machine à pop-corn-distributeur de soda - fauteuil massant, OK, ce serait interessant


----------



## trevise (14 Février 2006)

Va pas falloir manger un kebab et regarder une video sur l'Ipod derrière...


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Février 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Va pas falloir manger un kebab et regarder une video sur l'Ipod derrière...



Bah de la sauce blanche sur un ipod blanc ça se verra pas trop  par contre pas de kebab avec un  noir


----------



## iota (23 Février 2006)

Salut.

Fake ou réalité ?






@+
iota


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3673919&postcount=64



Sinon, ce serait bien un ipod avec un écran pareil


----------



## Piewhy (23 Février 2006)

Buzzzzzzz, ça me rapelle une image de l'ipod 5G qui s'était échapée d'on ne sait ou une semaine avant l'apparition de l'ipod "video"






qui sait...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (23 Février 2006)

La finition du cable d'alimentation ne ressemble pas du tout à ce que fait Apple d'habitude.
Moi je dis fake.


----------



## iota (23 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> La finition du cable d'alimentation ne ressemble pas du tout à ce que fait Apple d'habitude.


C'est peut-être tout simplement un modèle de pré-série 

@+
iota


----------



## HRych-man (23 Février 2006)

http://homepage.mac.com/tonytigrato/BloggyTony/page3/page2/page2.html


----------



## Freelancer (23 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Fake ou réalité ?
> @+
> iota



Je ne sais pas. Si c'est un fake, il est d'excellente qualité.

Au départ, j'ai un peu été surpris par la prise dock qui ne semblait pas centrée, mais c'est peut-être une illusion due à la perspective. 
Les petits éclats en haut à gauche de l'écran peuvent être dû à la compression de la photo.

Sinon, la luminosité des blancs à l'écran qui se reflète sur le bord de l'iPod est très réaliste.
Je dis plausible (je ne me mouille pas trop  :rateau:  ) probable. Mais j'aimerais bien que ce soit un peu plus qu'un iPod. Un Newton2 _reloaded_ avec large capacités multimédias qui serait vendu en tant qu'iPod.
Ça ne serait pas un PDA, ça serait le nouvel iPod :love:


----------



## tyler_d (23 Février 2006)

après lecture des nombreux commentaires sur le site, je pencherais pour que ça soit le VRAI ipod vidéo...

le numéro de série proche de ceux des ipods, le design similaire au dernier ipod, la taille, l'écran tactile qui correspond au brevet.

en plus, quand on ajoute à ça la photo publié juste avant la keynote de l'ipod 5G, je me dis "c dispo quand sur le store ?"

reste à voir l'autonomie...


----------



## iota (23 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas. Si c'est un fake, il est d'excellente qualité.
> Au départ, j'ai un peu été surpris par la prise dock qui ne semblait pas centrée, mais c'est peut-être une illusion due à la perspective.


Je me suis dis la même chose, si c'est un fake, c'est une très belle réalisation.
Pour le connecteur non centré, il ne l'est peut-être tout simplement pas (comme sur le nano).
La seule chose qui me gène, c'est le câble dock qui est un peu bizarre, mais qui peut s'expliquer (prototype d'un nouveau câble avec sortie audio et video...). 



			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> l'écran tactile qui correspond au brevet


T'arrives à voir ça sur une simple photo toi ? 

@+
iota


----------



## Freelancer (23 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose qui me gène, c'est le câble dock qui est un peu bizarre, mais qui peut s'expliquer (prototype d'un nouveau câble avec sortie audio et video...).
> @+
> iota



Ce qui m'échappe, c'est qu'on ne pas vraiment se faire d'idée sur la taille de la bête. Ça pourrait être un écran de 10" comme l'iPod video. 
Le câble ne ressemble au câble iPod A/V vendu sur le store. Et un câble différent pourrait signifier un besoin différent en matière de consommation électrique, par exemple.

edit (de Nantes): j'allais poster quand j'ai vu la réponse de Iota à propos du câble

OMG: un Newton GEANT de 10"  :love:  
En fait, Jobs nous avait tout dit dans son podcast lors de la dernière keynote: il est là, l'iPod géant qui n'est pas un pda mais qui n'est plus un iPod


----------



## La mouette (23 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Fake ou réalité ?
> 
> ...




Réalité


----------



## yret (24 Février 2006)

+1


----------



## naas (24 Février 2006)

et pourquoi le nb d serie serait collé sur l'ecran plutot que derriere ? :mouais:


----------



## tyler_d (24 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'échappe, c'est qu'on ne pas vraiment se faire d'idée sur la taille de la bête. Ça pourrait être un écran de 10" comme l'iPod video.
> Le câble ne ressemble au câble iPod A/V vendu sur le store. Et un câble différent pourrait signifier un besoin différent en matière de consommation électrique, par exemple.
> 
> edit (de Nantes): j'allais poster quand j'ai vu la réponse de Iota à propos du câble
> ...



apparement (toujours d'après mes lecture), la taille de l'écran, et donc de l'objet correspond bien à la taille actuelle de l'ipod :

> la tailles des étiquettes de modéle n'est pas proportionnelle à la taille de l'écran/produit (imaginez pour le 30"... )

> les connecteurs/cables  de "grande taille" n'existe pas.


----------



## tyler_d (24 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> T'arrives à voir ça sur une simple photo toi ?
> 
> @+
> iota




 

je voulais dire que le "visuel du brevet représentant un appareil avec écran tactile" pouvait trouver dans ce type de produit sa représentation concréte....


----------



## Freelancer (24 Février 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> apparement (toujours d'après mes lecture), la taille de l'écran, et donc de l'objet correspond bien à la taille actuelle de l'ipod :
> 
> > la tailles des étiquettes de modéle n'est pas proportionnelle à la taille de l'écran/produit (imaginez pour le 30"... )
> 
> > les connecteurs/cables  de "grande taille" n'existe pas.



On va mettre ça sur le compte de l'excitation. 
Et puis l'invit' dit "Fun _New_ Products" et non pas "Fun _Updated_ Products" 
Mais c'est vrai qu'un iPod vidéo pourrait être considéré comme un nouveau produit dans la mesure où l'iPod 5g est un iPod capable de lire de vidéos, et non pas un iPod Vidéo


----------



## tyler_d (24 Février 2006)

bon ok, je vais un peu vite, la taille du connecteur peut grandement varié. mais pas l'étiquette.


----------



## Freelancer (24 Février 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> bon ok, je vais un peu vite, la taille du connecteur peut grandement varié. mais pas l'étiquette.



excuse-moi je me suis mal exprimé, je voulais parler de ma propre excitation


----------



## iota (24 Février 2006)

Salut.



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> On va mettre ça sur le compte de l'excitation.
> Et puis l'invit' dit "Fun _New_ Products" et non pas "Fun _Updated_ Products"


Une fusion entre un iPod (audio + video) et un PDA pourrait être considéré comme un nouveau produit.
Peut-être que le nom iPod ne serait pas utilisé pour ce genre d'appareil.

@+
iota


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Février 2006)

J'y pensais hier soir. 
Apple pourrait avoir une gamme iPod uadio, avec quelques fonctions video, et avoir un iTruc D) qui serait plutot un appareil portable video + quelques fonctions PDA.


----------



## dam45 (24 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Une fusion entre un iPod (audio + video) et un PDA pourrait être considéré comme un nouveau produit.
> Peut-être que le nom iPod ne serait pas utilisé pour ce genre d'appareil.
> ...



du coup l'icone Ical sur l'invit prend plus de sens, non ?


----------



## tyler_d (24 Février 2006)

j'ai vraiment du mal à croire à l'option pda

> le marché est saturé
> trop de concurrent
> palm et MS sont les os qui se partagent le marché

quand on ajoute à ça qu'apple à vendu 42 millions d'ipod en 4 ans... pourquoi ne pas améliorer et distancer définitivement ses concurrents sur un marché où on est le learder, plutot que de se lancer sur un marché bouché ?

au lancement de l'ipod, il y avait quelque balladeur mp3 à mémoire flash, et très peu avec un DD

c'est exactement la meme chose pour les appareil vidéo avec un "grand écran". Il y peu de modéle, et apple a pu tester le marché de la vente de vidéo et d'ipod vidéo, maintenant le marché est pret pour accueillir le VRAI ipod video.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Février 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vraiment du mal à croire à l'option pda
> 
> > le marché est saturé
> > trop de concurrent
> > palm et MS sont les os qui se partagent le marché



Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais en applicant la même observation aux PC, on pourrait aussi dire que :

> il y a trop de concurrents
> MS a la quasi-totalité du marché des OS

Pourtant, cela n'empêche pas aujourd'hui Apple d'exister et de produire des Macs et un OS différent, avec un succès encore relatif, certes, mais prometteur.

Oui, le marché des ordinateurs est sans doute moins saturé que ce celui des PDA.
Mais si Apple sortait un PDA, il est évident que ce ne serait pas un PDA lambda, il aurait quelquechose de plus, au niveau des fonctionnalités ou de l'intégration, ou de la simplicité d'utilisation, ou encore du design. Si ces conditions sont remplies, ou en faisant un iPod - PDA, Apple aurait une carte à jouer.


----------



## AM28 (24 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais en applicant la même observation aux PC, on pourrait aussi dire que :
> 
> > il y a trop de concurrents
> > MS a la quasi-totalité du marché des OS
> ...


 
Je suis d'accord avec toi ! D'autant que les iPod ont déjà iCal et carnet d'adresses... il ne manque pas grand chose pour en faire une sorte de PDA.

Pour moi la grande innovation à apporter aux PDA concerne la saisie des données. Sûr qu'Apple a son mot à dire en terme d'ergonomie.

Et je vous renvois à ce passionnant fil :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=128985


----------



## Cricri (24 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Réalité


Ou Fake?


----------



## naas (24 Février 2006)

Pourtant franchement apple ferait bien de s'en inspirer :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Février 2006)

Moche


----------



## Cricri (24 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant franchement apple ferait bien de s'en inspirer :love:



A moins que...


----------



## naas (24 Février 2006)

Sans rire, je suis de plus en plus sûr que cela sera la prochaine volution de l'ipod, avec quand même un vrai roue plutôt qu'une virtuelle, non pas pour des raisons de choix technique ou esthetique mais plutôt parce qu'apple étant déjà attaqué aux us pour la sensibiité aux rayures`de l'ipod ils ne veulent pas prendre trop de risques avec un commande virtuelle.
_(reste qu'apple c'est apple donc ils ne fonc jamais rien comme les autres :rateau:   )_


----------



## Cricri (24 Février 2006)

Une vraie roue... Tu la mets où?


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Février 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie roue... Tu la mets où?




au dos :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (24 Février 2006)

Il ne reste plus à Apple qu'à réinventer la roue !


----------



## Cricri (25 Février 2006)

Voici la roue ! LOL


----------



## naas (25 Février 2006)

Le petit Cricri est attendu par ses parents à la caisse centrale, le petit Cricri , merci


  



_tiens ça boom chez apple    (et re combo)_


----------



## Cricri (26 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Le petit Cricri est attendu par ses parents à la caisse centrale, le petit Cricri , merci



On m'a demandé ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ4wzEEpk1A


----------



## ederntal (26 Février 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> On m'a demandé ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ4wzEEpk1A



Et bah ce petit aura fait parler de lui! Bravo!


----------



## Imaginus (26 Février 2006)

A bravo ! Mdr. Punaise j'ai marché à fond dedans !


----------



## cookie (26 Février 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ4wzEEpk1A




C'est quoi, un tutos sur l'utilisation de Photoshop ??


----------



## mariachi (27 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> A bravo ! Mdr. Punaise j'ai marché à fond dedans !



sur Mac4ever il y a un sujet ouvert sur le fait que la vidéo serait elle même un fake soulevant 2 ou 3 anomalies!!!

Pourquoi pas en fait la photo Vraie fuite et la vidéo supperbe création des services Apple pour entretenir le suspens pour demain

Car la derniere foi l'annonce de l'ipod Vidéo n'a surpris et réjoui pas grand monde suiste à une photo similaire...

Alors we will see tomorow.... some fun....

Ce qui serait vraiement Génial c'est que pas une seule rumeur soit bonne et qu'on aient une vrai surprise demain :love:


----------



## tyler_d (27 Février 2006)

mariachi a dit:
			
		

> sur Mac4ever il y a un sujet ouvert sur le fait que la vidéo serait elle même un fake soulevant 2 ou 3 anomalies!!!
> 
> Pourquoi pas en fait la photo Vraie fuite et la vidéo supperbe création des services Apple pour entretenir le suspens pour demain
> 
> ...



:modo:  

en fait, ça ne m'étonnerais meme pas de la part d'apple... c'est vrai que la vidéo va vite sur certain éléments, mais bon...


----------



## Freelancer (27 Février 2006)

mariachi a dit:
			
		

> l'annonce de l'ipod Vidéo n'a surpris et réjoui pas grand monde suite à une photo similaire...


C'est à dire qu'après avoir pris l'iPod, après avoir ajouté la couleur la fois d'après, puis les photos la fois suivante, il ne restait que la vidéo à ajouter aux fonctionnalités. Donc pas vraiment d'effet de surprise...


----------



## Cricri (27 Février 2006)

mariachi a dit:
			
		

> sur Mac4ever il y a un sujet ouvert sur le fait que la vidéo serait elle même un fake soulevant 2 ou 3 anomalies!!!



On dit pas des trucs pareils sans donner un lien, p'tin!


----------



## cookie (27 Février 2006)

Et hop, un petit fake de ma composition.

Soyez indulgent, c'est la première foi que je fais ça (et puis il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps avant d'être fixé demain ;-)).


----------



## naas (27 Février 2006)

joli , il te faudrais "salir" un peu l'image pour la rendre plus réelle 
mais c'est déjà beaucoup plus que je ne saurais faire


----------



## iota (27 Février 2006)

Salut.

iPod nano WideScreen 






@+
iota


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> iPod nano WideScreen
> 
> ...




Le grand me semble fragile

En tout j'en connais un qui doit se marrer en voyant tout ces fakes


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

pas beau, écran mal proportionné, conclusion:
rejeté, à reviser et resoumettre


----------



## mariachi (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pas beau, écran mal proportionné, conclusion:
> rejeté, à reviser et resoumettre



http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/27/wwjd-3-results/

plus que 10h :love:


----------



## ikiki (28 Février 2006)

mariachi a dit:
			
		

> http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/27/wwjd-3-results/
> plus que 10h :love:




Moi j'en dit qu'un boucher avec ses gros doigts arrivera à rien avec des touches d'à peine 5mm :mouais:


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

de toute façon c'est une vielle image, j'aime bien le 'igiveup" de steve et surtout le Ipad :love: la ça serait sympa, un idrive+ipod à la sauce apple miam miam


----------



## arcank (28 Février 2006)

mariachi a dit:
			
		

> http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/27/wwjd-3-results/
> 
> plus que 10h :love:



Looool :love: :love:  

Arcank


----------



## ederntal (28 Février 2006)

mariachi a dit:
			
		

> Car la derniere foi l'annonce de l'ipod Vidéo n'a surpris et réjoui pas grand monde suiste à une photo similaire...



Genre ça a changé quelque chose sur les ventes :/


----------



## valoriel (28 Février 2006)

pas trop déçu les enfants?


----------



## AM28 (1 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pas trop déçu les enfants?


 
non non, c'est de l'argent qui restera placé chez moi plutôt que chez Apple


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pas trop déçu les enfants?


non car sinon nous aurions dû fermer ce fil


----------



## cookie (1 Mars 2006)

Trop cool. je vais pouvoir améliorer mon Fake du nouvel iPod Vidéo (il faut aussi que je l'adapte au look super moche de l'iPod Hi-Fi).


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Alors, fake ou pas fake (deuxième) ?

  

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (5 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Alors, fake ou pas fake (deuxième) ?
> 
> ...


 

Sur la 3ème photo, on peut lire que le titre de la chanson (ou de l'album, je sais pas) d'Eminem s"intitule "*Fack*"...  

Coïncidence ou indice ?  

En tous cas, fake ou pas, c'est un bel objet. :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Alors, fake ou pas fake (deuxième) ?
> 
> ...





fake (bien fait d'ailleurs )


----------



## rubren (5 Mars 2006)

oui fake au vu de l'écartement des doigts sur la seconde photo qui ne correspond pas vraiment à la dimension que l'on voit sur la première photo.


----------



## Frodon (5 Mars 2006)

En tout cas, sauf erreur de ma part, le compte a été suspendu... J'ai eu ca en cliquant sur les photos et la page ne veut plus se charger lorsqu'on la rafraichie.

Probablement que même si c'est un fake, c'est proche de la réalité, suffisament proche pour qu'Apple suspende la page? A moins que ca soit pour des raison de surcharge? A confirmer...

Cela dit si Apple sort un truc dans ce genre, ca serait terrible


----------



## Frodon (5 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Sur la 3ème photo, on peut lire que le titre de la chanson (ou de l'album, je sais pas) d'Eminem s"intitule "*Fack*"...
> 
> Coïncidence ou indice ?



En tout cas cette chanson intitulée "Fack" existe belle et bien et est bien d'Eminem.


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

Pour ceux qui auraient raté les images, vous pouvez les voir ici.

@+
iota


----------



## Cricri (5 Mars 2006)

Edit car liens ne marchent plus


----------



## Cricri (6 Mars 2006)

http://www.macshrine.com.nyud.net:8080/ipodav.htm


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Mars 2006)

ça pue le fake à plein nez malheureusement&#8230; j'espère me tromper, parce qu'il est vraiment sympa l'iPod comme ça


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

Absolument génial, dommage que cela soit un fake...mais qui sait


----------



## jonasmatic (6 Mars 2006)

C'est bien joli la miniaturisation, mais jusqu'a maintenant, les films sont tournes pour etre visionnes dans les salles de cinema. Alors un ipod video oui, mais avec des produits realises pour, qui supportent la compression et la perte de qualite qui va avec.
Qui a envie de regarder 2001, l'Odyssee de l'espace sur un ecran de 20 cm de long !!!!!
Donc je penche pour un ipod, tres tres cher, avec un disque dur enorme, capable de restituer des films tournes en haute definition sur un mur ou un drap blanc. Ou Pourquoi pas des lunettes qui projetteraient l'image sur notre retine...
Et mettez la molette ou vous voulez, sur le cable du casque si ça vous chante ou une télécommande blue tooth...


jonasmatic


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

Tous ces "fakes" (faut que je trouve une traduction  ) sont basés tout de même basé sur le bon sens vous ne trouvez pas ?, etant donné que nos amis de creative vont bientôt sortir un appareil vidéo, cela va obliger apple a le sortir ce fameux ipod vidéo (esperons)


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

Il n'y a pas un brevet qui a déposé par Apple pour cet écran tactile ? ou c'était aussi un fake ?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces "fakes" (faut que je trouve une traduction  )


=Faux


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Absolument génial, dommage que cela soit un fake...mais qui sait


 

[Edité]
Non rien....Fredintosh avait déjà signalé le titre d'Eminem comme indice éventuel


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2006)

C'est réelement un titre d'eminem


----------



## ikiki (6 Mars 2006)

En tout cas le reflet de l'ipod sur la "boom box" est bien rendu


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est réelement un titre d'eminem


oui mais peut-être pas choisi au hasard....

Cela dit cet iPOD s'il existe un jour, est un superbe objet.  

Par contre, il faudra fournir les gants de soie avec pour éviter les rayures! A moins qu'Apple ait déjà prévu des gants dans la même matière et le même look que les célèbres "chaussettes iPOd"!  La Classe!


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> =Faux


ou imitations, mais de produits qui n'existent pas ? humm pas évident ça de faire un faux de quelquechose qui va peut être sortir :bebe:


----------



## MacMadam (6 Mars 2006)




----------



## iota (6 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				MacMadam a dit:
			
		

>


Eh ben... faut suivre... 

@+
iota


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

Sérieux, plus j'y pense plus je trouve que cette idée de roue virtuelle c'est de la m... en barre, impossible, c'est IMPOSSIBLE, trop de rayures :hein:


----------



## MacMadam (6 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Eh ben... faut suivre...
> 
> ...



Sorry, Iota :rose: 
Cela dit, ton lien est tout pourri depuis :bebe:


----------



## iota (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux, plus j'y pense plus je trouve que cette idée de roue virtuelle c'est de la m... en barre, impossible, c'est IMPOSSIBLE, trop de rayures :hein:


Oui, c'est clair et encore, tu parles pas des traces de doigts...
Voir un film sur un écran couvert de graisse... c'est pas génial...



			
				MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, ton lien est tout pourri depuis :bebe:


Oui, mais les photos ont été repostées 2 ou 3 fois depuis (voir plus haut notamment)   

@+
iota


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est clair et encore, tu parles pas des traces de doigts...
> Voir un film sur un écran couvert de graisse... c'est pas génial...
> 
> Oui, mais les photos ont été repostées 2 ou 3 fois depuis (voir plus haut notamment)
> ...



je t'ai trouvé un avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






( ça veut dire iota!!)


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est clair et encore, tu parles pas des traces de doigts...
> Voir un film sur un écran couvert de graisse... c'est pas génial...



Euh quand on est bien élevé on ne mange pas avec ses doigts et on les laves avant et après manger


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

think secret encore et encore

telecommande externet avec au choix:
Même forme que la commande radio actuelle bof bof :mouais:
Wifi et telecomande front row miam miam :love:


----------



## iota (6 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Euh quand on est bien élevé on ne mange pas avec ses doigts et on les laves avant et après manger


Oui... mais bon, même avec toute la bonne volonté du monde, tu pourras pas empêcher les traces de doigts  

@+
iota


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui... mais bon, même avec toute la bonne volonté du monde, tu pourras pas empêcher les traces de doigts
> 
> @+
> iota


et avec les déboires qu'apple a connu vis à vis des consommateurs/associations de consommateurs américains à propos des rayures sur l'ipod nano je me vois mal faire une molette virtuelle, autant se tirer une balle dans le pied


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et avec les déboires qu'apple a connu vis à vis des consommateurs/associations de consommateurs américains à propos des rayures sur l'ipod nano je me vois mal faire une molette virtuelle, autant se tirer une balle dans le pied



Et idem pour l'iPod "vidéo"... J'en ai un qui passe sa vie dans sa chaussette et qui se raye rien qu'en le regardant  Il faudra revoir la qualité du plexi...


----------



## MacMadam (6 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais les photos ont été repostées 2 ou 3 fois depuis (voir plus haut notamment)



:casse: :casse:


----------



## MacMadam (6 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Et idem pour l'iPod "vidéo"... J'en ai un qui passe sa vie dans sa chaussette et qui se raye rien qu'en le regardant  Il faudra revoir la qualité du plexi...



Vous voulez dire qu'on ne peut être que déçu du nouvel iPod, puisqu'il ne sera jamais aussi bien que les fakes ?  Trop de rumeurs peut-il tuer la pomme ?


----------



## dellys (6 Mars 2006)

Citation:
Posté par *naas*
_et avec les déboires qu'apple a connu vis à vis des consommateurs/associations de consommateurs américains à propos des rayures sur l'ipod nano je me vois mal faire une molette virtuelle, autant se tirer une balle dans le *pied* _


"Et idem pour l'iPod "vidéo"... J'en ai un qui passe sa vie dans sa chaussette et qui se raye rien qu'en le regardant  Il faudra revoir la qualité du plexi..."




Y'a un message là ?


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

J'essaie d'estimer le prix de la bête et les differentes options, je vois bien deux modèles:

Un entrée de gamme et un super cher pour les geek pauvres/ yuppies pleins de tunes/manequins/... (sauf moi)

L'ipod 30Gb est à 300 dolars, l'ipod 60Gb est à 400 dollars. (d'ailleurs les 30 Gb de rab sont peu chèrs, m'enfin...    )

Alors un Ipod vidéo "entrée" de gamme a 500 dollars et un ipod luxe a 600 dollars, cher tout ça non ? :sick:


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Mars 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par *naas*
> _et avec les déboires qu'apple a connu vis à vis des consommateurs/associations de consommateurs américains à propos des rayures sur l'ipod nano je me vois mal faire une molette virtuelle, autant se tirer une balle dans le *pied* _
> 
> ...



Non non en tout cas pas du style "je ne m'en sers pas", je matte des séries télé tous les jours avec


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie d'estimer le prix de la bête et les differentes options, je vois bien deux modèles:
> 
> Un entrée de gamme et un super cher pour les geek pauvres/ yuppies pleins de tunes/manequins/... (sauf moi)
> 
> ...


 un ipod = un mini le choix est vite fait je prends le mini et un balladeur mp3 a 20 euro !!!


----------



## MacMadam (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Alors un Ipod vidéo "entrée" de gamme a 500 dollars et un ipod luxe a 600 dollars, cher tout ça non ?



:affraid: Beurkement cher. Je pencherai néanmoins pour les 499 $ et 599$, ce qui change évidemment tout


----------



## fredintosh (6 Mars 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par *naas*
> _et avec les déboires qu'apple a connu vis à vis des consommateurs/associations de consommateurs américains à propos des rayures sur l'ipod nano je me vois mal faire une molette virtuelle, autant se tirer une balle dans le *pied* _
> 
> ...



J'ai mis du temps, mais j'ai compris ton allusion (voir mots en gras).  :mouais: 
Finalement, ça pourrait presque rejoindre ce fil, qui parle de pieds.

En tous cas, ces histoires de rayures, ça pourrait être le talon d'Achille de l'iPod vidéo !


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Et idem pour l'iPod "vidéo"... J'en ai un qui passe sa vie dans sa chaussette et qui se raye rien qu'en le regardant  Il faudra revoir la qualité du plexi...


 
C'est pour ça que je suggère de doter les utilisateurs de mouffles coordonnées en terme de colori et de matière avec ces célèbres chaussettes pour iPod.

Ce sera TOP CLASSE dans le métro...


----------



## dellys (6 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis du temps, mais j'ai compris ton allusion (voir mots en gras).  :mouais:
> Finalement, ça pourrait presque rejoindre ce fil, qui parle de pieds.
> 
> En tous cas, ces histoires de rayures, ça pourrait être le talon d'Achille de l'iPod vidéo !



 MDR


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que je suggère de doter les utilisateurs de mouffles coordonnées en terme de colori et de matière avec ces célèbres chaussettes pour iPod.
> 
> Ce sera TOP CLASSE dans le métro...


En fait ce que je voulais dire c'est que c'est la chaussette qui raye l'iPod  je vois pas d'autre possibilités... Lorsque je m'en sers je l'ai dans la main et quand je ne m'en sers pas il est dans sa chaussette... Mais on s'éloigne du sujet.


----------



## dellys (6 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis du temps, mais j'ai compris ton allusion (voir mots en gras).  :mouais:
> Finalement, ça pourrait presque rejoindre ce fil, qui parle de pieds.
> 
> En tous cas, ces histoires de rayures, ça pourrait être le talon d'Achille de l'iPod vidéo !



Un coup à se chopper un iPanaris ! Pas le pied çà !


----------



## fredintosh (6 Mars 2006)

Pour revenir sur le problème des touches de commandes, en supposant que la molette virtuelle ne voie jamais le jour, peut-être qu'Apple nous prépare un nouveau mode de navigation, avec des boutons invisibles sensoriels sur les côtés de l'iPod, un peu à la manière de la MightyMouse ?
Evidemment, ça pourrait poser d'autres problèmes, comme la nécessité de vérouiller les commandes quand on le transporte, mais bon, c'est juste une idée qui me vient à l'esprit...


----------



## dellys (6 Mars 2006)

Au lieu d'une chaussette, tu prends un bas lycra et là plus de problème de traces de doigt !
Et en plus tu vois à travers.


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

arretez de faire les gorets   
 (l'ogorrhée)

et sinon question prix alors ?


----------



## dellys (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> arretez de faire les gorets
> (l'ogorrhée)
> 
> et sinon question prix alors ?


A peine 15&#8364; chez carouf pour du 38 ! 

OK je sors


----------



## touna (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et sinon question prix alors ?


349 $ ou 399$ pour le 40Gb
449 $ou 499 $ pour 80 Gb (c'est bien ça les capacités supposées par TS?)
et a 299 $ un nano 8 ou 10 Gb  
tout cela avec une conversion en euro désastreuse :afraid:


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

touna a dit:
			
		

> 349 $ ou 399$ pour le 40Gb
> 449 $ou 499 $ pour 80 Gb (c'est bien ça les capacités supposées par TS?)
> et a 299 $ un nano 8 ou 10 Gb
> tout cela avec une conversion en euro désastreuse :afraid:


 
ah non... vous n'allez pas recommencer avec la conversion en Euro!  

lorsque les prix en euros TTC sont égaux aux prix en $ HT, il n'y a rien de désastreux!
Simplement un Euro pris égal à 1,20$ et l'ajout d'une TVA à 19,6%! sans compter la taxe sur les lecteurs de musique à disques durs....


----------



## tantoillane (6 Mars 2006)

un ipod avec un écran tactile, quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment je fais pour mettre mon ipod en mode disque, (select-menu PENDANT LE REBOOT) afficher les infos (select-retour PENDANT LE REBOOT) vérifier le système et le matériel (retour-avance-select-play PENDANT LE REBOOT (je sais faut pas être manchot)).Quand je reboot, que le firmware n'est pas finit de charger et que j'ai encore le pomme en énorme sur mon écran 20 cm ???? Je suppose qu'il faut faire hold on -hold off 3 fois avec deux sedondes d'éccard entre chaque puis poser toutes sa main sur l'écran      Car si apple abandonne ce type de fonctions les restaurations deviendrons impossibles.


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

C'est la même question qu'avec les clavier bluetooth de l'imac, c'est possible 
mais quand même cela ne se fera pas because :"les avocats "


----------



## tantoillane (6 Mars 2006)

avec un clavier bluetooth, tu as toujours la solution de forcer ton ordi à s'éteindre, normalement au redémarrage il recherhce tous les périphériques, et au pire, 3 coups de tourne vis, 5 secondes sur le petit bouton reset, et tout va bien ... mais là pour débuger le bug, faut pas qu'il y ait de bug :mouais:

à moins qu'apple rajoute un affreux petit trou dans sa coque métallique pour clisser une épingle (que personne n'a jamais dailleurs) à la façon des palms ou autres ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

j'aimerai bien trouver un nouvel ipod digne du mobiblu...

mais sinon, un truc avec juste la molette, de taille importante, et l'ecran derriere, enfin, je sais pas, mais un truc un peu finky, qui nous change de cette recette vu et revu, au moins le shuffle etait original....


apres, poursuivre dans la video, va obliger Apple a faire un ipod un peu plus gros, le dernier que j'ai recu, je le trouve un peu petit (en taille d'ecran) pour lire une video...


----------



## tantoillane (6 Mars 2006)

merde alors, j'avais pas fais gaffe que c'était un mp3, j'allais l'acheter pour le mettre en porte clefs !!!


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Fake ou pas Fake (3ème prise, en vidéo cette fois) ?
Perso, j'y crois moins d'un coup 

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Fake ou pas Fake (3ème prise, en vidéo cette fois) ?
> Perso, j'y crois moins d'un coup
> ...



Pourquoi " moins" ? 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8zjcQvBpNec


----------



## Imaginus (7 Mars 2006)

Fake. 

Il tripote une hypothetique roue et rien ne se passe...


----------



## fredintosh (7 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi " moins" ?
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=8zjcQvBpNec


 J'ai failli ne pas cliquer sur ton lien (4ème "fake ou pas fake", donc, et encore en vidéo), pensant que c'était le même que celui de iota. :rose: 

Ca fait 5mn que je me le passe en boucle. :love: 
Ca a l'air un peu artificiel, tout ça sur fond uni, et le type ne met jamais les doigts devant l'écran, et le reflet de la lumière, ça pourrait être un peu l'effet de trop (mais bien fait si c'est un fake), mais... mais... mais... j'ai envie d'y croire !


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Il tripote une hypothetique roue et rien ne se passe...


Voilà pourquoi je trouve ce fake pas terrible... 

@+
iota


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Fake.
> 
> Il tripote une hypothetique roue et rien ne se passe...


 
Mais si... le vélo avance!


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais si... le vélo avance!



Ben zut alors, s'il faut avancer les vidéos manuellement avec la molette


----------



## fredintosh (7 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais si... le vélo avance!



Je vous l'avais dit ! Steve Jobs se devait de réinventer la roue !  

Il nous sort à présent le iVelo.  (rétroéclairage grâce à une dynamo intégrée).

_Bon, je sors._

PS: Mais personne n'a d'avis sur le lien proposé par La mouette, un peu moins court ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ben zut alors, s'il faut avancer les vidéos manuellement avec la molette


 
C'est la seule solution pour avoir une durée de vie de la batterie acceptable!


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> C'est la seule solution pour avoir une durée de vie de la batterie acceptable!



Ils pensent à tout chez Apple


----------



## Imaginus (7 Mars 2006)

Respect tout de meme. Le fake est bien foutu.


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Fake.
> 
> Il tripote une hypothetique roue et rien ne se passe...


en plus il filme ça dans un escalier, honnetement si tu un ipod vidéo tu veux le meilleur endroit pour le filmer non  pareil pour l'autre, il a pas l'air enclin à trop le bouger son ipod, et ce reflet tu vas pas me dire, si tu as un vrai ipod vidéo tu évite ce genre de reflets imonde non ?
et puis tu montre le derrière et les cotés, mais la rien, donc NON rejeté


----------



## silverkingz design (7 Mars 2006)

http://www.59hardware.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&Itemid=1&id=2672

bon,
fake ou pas alors?
(il ferait  bien de se couper les ongles le gros degueu! p*** steve! quelle tenue tes employés!!!)


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

Encore une fois: faut suivre :mouais:


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2006)

Pourtant avec son avatar et ses yeux qui bougent plus vite que :mouais: ça devrai être facile   

J'ai l'impression que les "fake" sont passés à la vidéo maintenant, fini les jolies photos léchées sous photoshop    (et re combo)


----------



## Imaginus (7 Mars 2006)

Originale la barre de progression... Je n'arrive pas a me souvenir sous quel player je l'ai deja vu...


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Originale la barre de progression... Je n'arrive pas a me souvenir sous quel player je l'ai deja vu...





quictkime pro


----------



## MacMadam (7 Mars 2006)




----------



## houlala63 (10 Mars 2006)

Voila un produit qui pourrait faire parler de lui en attendant l'ipod video ...

Suivez le lien
http://www.relec.ch/cowona2.html 
et donnez vos impressions.


----------



## naas (10 Mars 2006)

J'en vois tout les jours des comme ça sur ingadget , m'inspirent pas à vrai dire, peut être la techno présente est au point, mais ça ne déclenche pas chez moi le reflexe d'achat impulsif, vraiment pas

20 ou 30 Go de disque dur c'est quand même moins que les ipod 3 Génération , pas de format mov supporté non plus  

je suis curieux de savoir ce qu'un résolution de 480 x 272 pixels donne sur une tv


----------



## jphg (15 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai bien trouver un nouvel ipod digne du mobiblu.



argl!!!

terrific !


----------



## nicolasf (15 Mars 2006)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> Voila un produit qui pourrait faire parler de lui en attendant l'ipod video ...
> 
> Suivez le lien
> http://www.relec.ch/cowona2.html
> et donnez vos impressions.



Ce lecteur existe depuis pas mal de temps et je crois que c'est vraiment un très bon lecteur. Il lit à peu près tous les formats courants (à part le FLAC), bonne compatibilité vidéo, bonne qualité générale, capable d'enregistrer toute source audio et très récemment capable de recevoir la télé avec un module optionnel ! Cowon en général est une marque que je recommande fortemment...


----------



## saturnin (15 Mars 2006)

Moi je voudrais simplement un ipod wifi (je sais même pas si c'est possible un tel produit) avec lequel on pourrait utiliser airtunes.
Juste cette évolution me pousserait à remplacer mon 3G.
Après le design bien sur c'est important, mais bon l'actuel est déjà très bon.


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2006)

pas possible à cause de l'autonomie
et puis c'est une utilisation de geek pas pour monsieur tout le monde ton truc


----------



## lamidenis (17 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pas possible à cause de l'autonomie
> et puis c'est une utilisation de geek pas pour monsieur tout le monde ton truc



Et si le nouvel ipod était le même qu'aujourd'hui, mais avec des DD plus gros, une autonomie améliorée, et bien sûr un prix moindre !?


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2006)

Et bien cela serai uniquement pour relancer la consommation, car chaque generation d'ipod a amené des améliorations tant du point de vue fonctionnalité que forme (en perdant au passage le fire wire  ), il faut donc que la prochaine generation apporte son lot de nouvauté, et là nous attendons ... la vidéo


----------



## galileo (19 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est technologiquement au point ou économiquement réalisable, mais l'idéal serait dans ce cas une molette "virtuelle" qui apparaîtrait (et disparaîtrait) directement sur l'écran, qui lui serait évidemment tactile...




... D'autant qu'Apple a déposé des brevets dans ce sens semble-t-il.... Et j'irai même plus loin..... pour les 30 ans.... et si Apple envoyait le clavier.... Aux oubliettes ????

... Après avoir fait disparaître le lecteur de disquettes, les modems et autres prises scsi.... Pour ses 30 ans.... Apple fait disparaître LE CLAVIER !!! Fini les touches cassées, l'encrassement disgracieux.... Et surtout.... Bonjour les claviers ADAPTÉS à chaque application ! (Apple a déposé des brevets qui y ressemblent fortement, non ?) Exemple : une console de mixage pour garageband, des touches adaptées à I-iTunes avec affichage de la pochette du cd en cours de lecture... Et pourquoi pas un stylet pour travailler dans photoshop DIRECTEMENT sur l'image visualisée sur l'écran.....
ce serait pas une petite révolution ça ????????


----------



## valoriel (19 Mars 2006)

Merci, mais j'apprécie d'appuyer sur de vraies touches


----------



## arcank (19 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai que le toucher des touches justement est quand même appréciable.

Arcank


----------



## tantoillane (19 Mars 2006)

et aller que je divise l'autonomie par deux .....


----------



## lamidenis (19 Mars 2006)

Pour revenir à l'ipod...  
Le nouvel ipod qui se voudra "vidéo" remplacera-t-il l'actuel ipod 5G ou viendra-t-il "en plus" car assez différent des autres ? 

A votre avis ? 

Lamidenis, qui hésite à se prendre un ipod là maintenant tout de suite :rateau:


----------



## iota (19 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Ces derniers jours, il y a des rumeurs comme quoi l'iPod 60Go serait en fin de vie (information fournie par Apple aux commerçants) et prochainement remplacé par un nouveau modèle.
Par contre, le 30Go ne serait pas concerné.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2006)

Je pense qu'il ne le remplacera pas, du moins pour le moment, je vois bien 3 familles, nano, ipod et vidéo
(je lance une rumeur  )


----------



## lamidenis (19 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Ces derniers jours, il y a des rumeurs comme quoi l'iPod 60Go serait en fin de vie (information fournie par Apple aux commerçants) et prochainement remplacé par un nouveau modèle.
> Par contre, le 30Go ne serait pas concerné.
> ...



Tu veux dire que la gamme actuelle des 60 Go ne serait pas renouvelée ? Et que seul le 30 Go substerait ?


----------



## lamidenis (19 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il ne le remplacera pas, du moins pour le moment, je vois bien 3 familles, nano, ipod et vidéo
> (je lance une rumeur  )



4 avec le shuffle  
Bonne idée oui.


----------



## iota (19 Mars 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que la gamme actuelle des 60 Go ne serait pas renouvelée ? Et que seul le 30 Go substerait ?


Non, que le 60Go sera renouvelé par un nouveau modèle (le fameux  'vrai' iPod video) mais que le modèle 30Go actuel restera au catalogue.

Ça rejoint la remarque de naas, l'introduction d'une nouvelle gamme.

@+
iota


----------



## lamidenis (19 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Non, que le 60Go sera renouvelé par un nouveau modèle (le fameux  'vrai' iPod video) mais que le modèle 30Go actuel restera au catalogue.
> 
> Ça rejoint la remarque de naas, l'introduction d'une nouvelle gamme.
> 
> ...



Ah d'accord.
Et dans ce cas il aurait des chances de baisser de prix ou pas, le 30 Go (je sais on est dans la pure spéculation là, mais à votre avis ?)


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2006)

non aucune chance, AUCUNE (c'est apple quand même    )


----------



## lamidenis (19 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> non aucune chance, AUCUNE (c'est apple quand même    )



Et j'ai oublié : quand le nano 1Go est sorti, le shuffle a baissé mais le nano 2Go et le 4Go n'ont pas bougé, c'est ça ? 

J'hésite encore à me prendre l'ipod 30Go... :hein:


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai oublié : quand le nano 1Go est sorti, le shuffle a baissé mais le nano 2Go et le 4Go n'ont pas bougé, c'est ça ?
> 
> J'hésite encore à me prendre l'ipod 30Go... :hein:


Vi c'est ça, en mon âme et conscience, en mettant de coté l'acaht impulsif bien sûr , j'attendrais que cet ipod vidéo sorte avant d'acheter un 30G


----------



## cookie (19 Mars 2006)

Je pense aussi qu'Apple va garder sa gamme actuelle et que le nouvel iPod Multimédia sera ajouter à cette gamme (et non en remplacement d'un autre produit). Sinon, ce serait comme si à la sortie des premiers portables, Apple avait supprimé tous les ordinateurs de bureaux. Ca n'aurait pas de sens (bon mon exemple est pas terrible je sais).


----------



## lamidenis (19 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Vi c'est ça, en mon âme et conscience, en mettant de coté l'acaht impulsif bien sûr , j'attendrais que cet ipod vidéo sorte avant d'acheter un 30G



Même si j'ajoute que la vidéo (surtout sur un ipod) j'en ai rien à f***** ? :mouais:  
le prochain ipod viédo ne ferait-il QUE de la vidéo d'ailleurs ? (Comme le ipod photo ne faisait que de la photo si je ne me trompe ??)


----------



## valoriel (19 Mars 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> le prochain ipod viédo ne ferait-il QUE de la vidéo d'ailleurs ? (Comme le ipod photo ne faisait que de la photo si je ne me trompe ??)


euh... 

pas vraiment non. l'iPod Photo ne faisait pas de photos! C'était un iPod normal avec un écran couleur, et la possibilité en plus d'y transferer des photos et de décharger un APN via un périphérique.


----------



## lamidenis (19 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> euh...
> 
> pas vraiment non. l'iPod Photo ne faisait pas de photos! C'était un iPod normal avec un écran couleur, et la possibilité en plus d'y transferer des photos et de décharger un APN via un périphérique.



Ah ok autant pour moi :rose:


----------



## corloane (19 Mars 2006)

je ne vois pas pourquoi vous attendez un "nouvel" ipod alors que le dernier est sorti il y a si peu de temps... celui-ci a d'ailleurs maints atouts et propose une "solution" qui écarte l'écran plus grand et permet néanmoins le visionage correct sur un très bon (petit) écran et sur la télé. Rien ne dit qu'Apple n'en restera pas là, occupée déjà par le passge à intel...


----------



## fredintosh (19 Mars 2006)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas pourquoi vous attendez un "nouvel" ipod alors que le dernier est sorti il y a si peu de temps... celui-ci a d'ailleurs maints atouts et propose une "solution" qui écarte l'écran plus grand et permet néanmoins le visionage correct sur un très bon (petit) écran et sur la télé. Rien ne dit qu'Apple n'en restera pas là, occupée déjà par le passge à intel...



Quelques contre-exemples :
Apple a bien sorti le "nouvel" iPod actuel quelques semaines après l'iPod Nano.
L'iPod mini, malgré son succès, a eu une durée de vie très courte, remplacé par le Nano.
L'iMac G5 Rev C, avec FrontRow et iSight, a été remplacé un trimestre plus tard par le Core Duo.


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2006)

Les entitiés mac et ipod sont separées


----------



## fredintosh (19 Mars 2006)

2 exemples sur 3 que j'ai cités concernent l'iPod... 

Edit : ah, pardon, Naas, je croyais que tu répondais à mon post, mais je crois que tu répondais en fait à Corloane.


----------



## corloane (19 Mars 2006)

ben oui  

j'espère que vous serez pas déçus et que vous aurez pas un étui et une boombox sur les bras...  

perso. j'aime beausoup le 5G, ipod. poussé jusqu'au bout, et le format est pas si pourri: la preuve Créative a fait le même


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2006)

Ou l'on reparle du bluetooth


----------



## saturnin (19 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ou l'on reparle du bluetooth



Je trouverais ça intéressant moi (mais ça ne risque pas de bouffer l'autonomie?).
Maintenant entre l'ipod video et ça je crois que viendra d'abord la video.


----------



## cookie (20 Mars 2006)

Think Secret, parle d'un iPod Wifi.
A priori, ça me semble inutile et surtout très peu pratique question autonomie (encore qu'il sera certainement possible de le désactiver comme sur les mac portable).

Par contre, j'imagine bien un mac-mini sur ma TV pour regarder des DVD, mes photos, vidéo, musique. Et si je quitte mon salon pour aller aux toilettes, je peu continuer à regarder mon film sur le trône 

(mon exemple marche aussi si vous devez vous déplacer dans la cuisine pour faire à manger, mais bon... c'est moins drôle)


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2006)

benh oui et non, autant je suis pas très chaud d'un point de vue autonomie, autant pour synchroniser des photos c'est assez sympa, même topo pour les synchros "courtes" le bluetooth est très pratique
_c'est think secret ou appleinsider ?_


----------



## cookie (20 Mars 2006)

Oups, milles excuses, c'est  bien AppleInsider.
Manquerait plus que je lance de fausses rumeurs sur Think Secret


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2006)

Vraies rumeurs ... fausses rumeurs ... Ça devient super _tricky_ à suivre ...


----------



## doctor maybe (25 Mars 2006)

apple insider relance la rumeur a propos d'un nouvel ipod!!ICI 

MAis pour ce qui est d'un Special event...j'ai bien peur que cela tombe a l'eau!!( faites que j'ai tord!!!):rateau:


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Vraies rumeurs ... fausses rumeurs ... Ça devient super _tricky_ à suivre ...


En fait c'est assez facile:
appleinsider = pour se détendre et lire, mais rien de sérieux   
thinksecret = site de pré-annonces avec quelques ratés de temps en temps (voir ibook intel)
moila


----------



## iota (27 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> thinksecret = site de pré-annonces avec quelques ratés de temps en temps (voir ibook intel)


     
Thinksecret, depuis leurs problèmes avec Apple, ils ne font que des annonces dans le vent...
C'est plus ce que c'était, faut se rendre à l'évidence 

@+
iota


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2006)

Commence pas à lancer de fausse rumeurs   


_Bon ceci étant dit c'est vrai que... depuis quelques temps.... il a perdu un petit peu en fiabilité...._

Mais reste tout de même la meilleure source d'informations sur apple


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

/me essaye de lire dans son bol de Nesquick




_Tain je touille ,je touille... Doit y avoir un truc c'est pas possible autrement...
Oh un Ibook !Ah non c'est un grumeau....
_


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mars 2006)

Un *i*Grumeau !


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2006)

Une petite relance de notre ami think secret


----------



## belzebuth (14 Avril 2006)

ouais mais bon TS il ne se plante pas quand il annonce qqch la veille de sa disponibilité... appleinsider au moins ils sortent des infos bien a l'avance, qui parfois se vérifient, parfois pas...


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon TS il ne se plante pas quand il annonce qqch la veille de sa disponibilité... appleinsider au moins ils sortent des infos bien a l'avance, qui parfois se vérifient, parfois pas...


C'est un site de rumeur quoi 

'toutes façons j'leur interdit de sortir un iPod tant que le mien marche toujours!


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2006)

Ce que dis TS c'est qu'a cause de problèmes de conception, la sortie de l'ipod vidéo est retardée, ce qui semble plausible au vu des rumeurs qui ont circulé pendant quelques temps et qui aujourd'hui sont au point mort.


----------



## belzebuth (15 Avril 2006)

d'un autre coté il prend pas beaucoup de risques en disant ça...


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2006)

Nous parlions avec un copain hier dans le métro du prochain ipod vidéo sans bouton et des problèmes de conception auquel apple etait confrontée avec sa roulette virtuelle (voir les posts précédents de ce fil).
Et bien comme par enchantement une fuite d'un des sous traitants est venue corroborer nos dires.
l'ipod video c'est donc pour bientôt :love:

Cela serait tout de même une sacrée claque pour nos amis de creative qui vont avoir du mal à rester zen


----------



## njx (16 Juin 2006)

hé non j'espère qu'ils se soient trompé, c'est surtout pour me consoler que je dit ça ... j'ai commandé mon nouvel ipod 5G mercredi sur l'apple store avec tout plein d'accessoires et il est "Out for Delivery" maintenant !
Si le nouvel ipod sort dans 1 semaine je me pend :rateau: .

Peut être qu'apple mettra en place un programme d'échange pour ceux qui ont reçu l'ancien quelques jours avant la sorti du nouveau ?? mais je peut toujours allé me faire voir !


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2006)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> ...Si le nouvel ipod sort dans 1 semaine je me pend :rateau: ...


C'est dommage nous n'aurons pas l'occasion de nous connaître alors ?  :bebe:


----------



## njx (16 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage nous n'aurons pas l'occasion de nous connaître alors ?  :bebe:


Surement pas !


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2006)

Plus sérieusement, apple etait confrontée à des problèmes techniques serieux selon toute apparence, ce qui a retardé la sortie de cette prochaine génération d'ipod.
Il semble que ces problèmes soient désormais résolus, et la phase industrielle validée.
Attendons nous à une surprise sous peu, c'est maintenant au service commercial de savoir quand il va lancer son bébé.
Attendre que l'apple store vidéo soit prêt pourrais être envisagé bien que des retards dans les négociations avec les studios semble rendre improblable la sortie synchronisée. 
reste alors la rentrée des classes en septembre par exemple, ou bien ...rien aucune excuse, bref attendons.


----------



## tyler_d (16 Juin 2006)

de mémoire, il me semble que l'ipod est un produit qui est mis à jour durant l'été non ?

au pire, peut etre pour l'apple expo de paris ??? (si toutefois Monsieur Dieulepère nous accorde une keynote....)


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2006)

Pour savoir les dates de mise à jour des ipods (et matériels apple) tu peux consulter le site de http://consomac.fr/


----------



## njx (16 Juin 2006)

De toutes façon j'avais besion d'un ipod car j'avais vendu le mien a mon frere il y a un mois ! Et puis je ne fait qu'ecouté de la musique avec.


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ....l'ipod video c'est donc pour bientôt :love:
> 
> ...


 
A moins que ce ne soit le smartPhone, ou un iPodPhoneSmart..... 

Après tout, une fois l'écran étendu à toute la surface de l'iPod, rien n'empêche de l'utiliser pour "émuler" la roue traditionnelle en utilisation iPod et un clavier numérique en utilisation iPhone!

Par contre, bonjour les traces de doigts et les rayures....


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2006)

Sans oublier les traces de gras quand tu regardes un film au MacDo


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ...Par contre, bonjour les traces de doigts et les rayures....


Espérons que justement le problème qui a retardé la commercialisation de la prochaine generation soit complètement maîtrisé, sinon apple va s'attirer les foudres des associations de consommateurs déjà bien entrainées après les rayures de l'ipod nano.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juin 2006)

Etant donné mon souci... je vais commencer à m'intéresser à ce fil.


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2006)

des ipods ont été vendus à 50% du prix d'origine sur le refurb, coincidence ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

Ne m'en parle pas...


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'en parle pas...


C'est vrai je peux pas ? même un peu  alllllllllllez juste un peu   

n'empèche mon petit doigt me dit que ça va pas tarder


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

*CECI EST UNE ANNONCE PUBLIQUE :
*

La moitié de mes points disco à celui qui trouve la panne de mon iPod. Cf. lien en haut de cette page.


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2006)

tu du du vous avez un nouveau message


----------



## Junk (19 Juin 2006)

.........


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> des ipods ont été vendus à 50% du prix d'origine sur le refurb, coincidence ?


 
j'ai acheté le mien jeudi dernier à -79%      (4G Photo 60 Go neuf en plus!!!!) soit 179 ... ça m'a laissé sans voix quand j'ai vu ça, je n'ai pas pu résister...

Je me demande quand même si ce n'était pas une erreur.


----------



## cookie (19 Juin 2006)

Bon, allé , je prends le risque... je vote pour un nouvel iPod Vidéo demain !


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2006)

il faut attendre soit:
un évènement organisé par apple genre apple expo ou la conf. devellopeur
un évènement spécial et dans ce cas les journalistes sont conviés, donc fuites préalables


----------



## cookie (19 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il faut attendre soit:
> un évènement organisé par apple genre apple expo ou la conf. devellopeur
> un évènement spécial et dans ce cas les journalistes sont conviés, donc fuites préalables



Et c'est là l'astuce de Steve. Pour éviter les fuites, personne ne va être mis au courant et donc pas de spécial event.


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est là l'astuce de Steve. Pour éviter les fuites, personne ne va être mis au courant et donc pas de spécial event.


Oui... d'ailleur il fait ça en famille  

pour être sûr koa :bebe:


----------



## noche84 (20 Juin 2006)

Bah j'aurais bien penché pour un Disque Dur défectueux aussi... 

Si l'iPod de n'allume plus 
Qu'il n'est plus monté
Que la veille la batterie n'était pas morte
Qu'il n'est pas tombé

Un disque dur reste assez fragile quand même...


----------



## tyler_d (20 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il faut attendre soit:
> un évènement organisé par apple genre apple expo ou la conf. devellopeur
> un évènement spécial et dans ce cas les journalistes sont conviés, donc fuites préalables



il n'y a rien eu pour le macbook il me semble ? si ?...

c'est vrai que je vois mal un nouvel ipod complétement vidéo sortir sans keynote... mais pourquoi pas. réponse à 14h. ou mardi prochain à 14h. ou le mardi d'après à 14h. ou bien encore le mardi suivant... à 14h.

pourquoi on n'a pas un fil de 40 pages comme pour le macbook ???


----------



## touna (20 Juin 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a rien eu pour le macbook il me semble ? si ?...


non effectivement il n'y a rien eu Mais les derniers Ipods ont été présenté en Keynote   


			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi on n'a pas un fil de 40 pages comme pour le macbook ???


 ça peut se faire :bebe:


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

cela se confirme


----------



## Piewhy (20 Juin 2006)

sur le store belge il y a une nouvelle section (made in itunes) qui ne comporte rien... peut etre des nouveautés demain?


----------



## Totolo (30 Juin 2006)

Putain, putain, je n'en peux plus je pars cet été du 20 juillet au 13 aout au Japon et j'ai vraiment envi de profiter de l'avantage du change euro>yen, alors please dîtes moi qu'un Ipod vidéo sera sorti entre temps !! Par pitié steve n'attends pas Septembre !
J'ai mes billets depuis février alors je pensais que ça laisserai le temps à la 'merveille' de sortir mais toujours rien 
Allez les professionnels du pronostic, rassurez moi ^^ !


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> sur le store belge il y a une nouvelle section (made in itunes) qui ne comporte rien... peut etre des nouveautés demain?


ou alors integrer l'ipod nike


----------



## HRych-man (30 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ou alors integrer l'ipod nike


oui c'est surment &#231;a car(pour r&#233;pondre a TOTOLO) je vois mal apple sortir un nouvel ipod avant fin aout au moin 

mais bon je ne suis pas steve jobs


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2006)

Ou l'on reparle des probl&#232;mes de conception de l'ipod


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

une autre piste jusqu'ici peu explor&#233;e c'est la commande vocale, plus de probl&#232;mes de rayures, car plus de contacts physique avec la machine :love:


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2006)

J'imagine, dans la rue, le train, le m&#233;tro, tous ces gens demandant de la musique &#224; leur iPod : bonjour les interf&#233;rences.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juillet 2006)

Au passage, je suis pass&#233; de l'iPod 2G 10Gigas au Nano Blanc 4Gigas... &#231;a fait une sacr&#233; diff&#233;rence dans la poche.  Que du bonheur.


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2006)

Plus d'informations sur le brevet d&#233;pos&#233; par apple sur l'&#233;cran tactile
ils parlent d'un d&#233;tection de la force du toucher, je penche pour une sensiblit&#233; I/O plut&#244;t qu'analogique
avec un appui "fort" si la surface de contact est grande, ou bien un double niveau de detetion ? 
j'avoue que je ne connais pas ce type de capteurs capables de d&#233;tecter un diff&#233;rence de pr&#233;ssion
en g&#233;n&#233;ral c'est plut&#244;t par la zone d'appui que l'information est cr&#233;&#233;...

si cette interface est adopt&#233;e, adieu le proc&#232;s du concurrent de creative


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

il ne reste plus qu'a attendre une date de sortie de l'ipod &#224; la sauce iphone maintenant car:
l'interface est pr&#234;te
l'&#233;cran tactile est pr&#234;t
les capacit&#233;s de 80 voir 100 Go sont pr&#234;tes
il reste &#224; mettre &#224; jour l'ipod donc.
le nano restant dans son format actuel, un nouvel ipod vid&#233;o verra le jour :love:


----------



## fredintosh (11 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> un nouvel ipod vidéo verra le jour :love:


Une petite pensée émue pour le Zune qui va bientôt nous quitter...


----------



## islacoulxii (17 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> il ne reste plus qu'a attendre une date de sortie de l'ipod &#224; la sauce iphone maintenant car:
> l'interface est pr&#234;te
> l'&#233;cran tactile est pr&#234;t
> les capacit&#233;s de 80 voir 100 Go sont pr&#234;tes
> ...


Je l'attend !!! 

C qd les prochains risques d'annonce?


----------



## cookie (18 Janvier 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> C qd les prochains risques d'annonce?



Mardi prochain ! Mardi prochain ! Mardi prochain ! 

Non, s&#233;rieusement, si j'en crois les d&#233;clarations de Peter Oppenheimer (Le Directeur financier d&#8217;Apple), il faut s'attendre &#224; une baisse importante des ventes d'iPod ce trimestre.
Il y a donc fort &#224; parier qu'Apple ne renouvelle pas sa gamme dans les semaines &#224; venir.


----------



## olekhnov (19 Janvier 2007)

A mon avis, aucun iPod vidéo a attendre avant la sortie de l'iPhone, du moins la sortie US en juin, afin de ne pas trop empiéter sur son marché.

Je verrais bien l'iPod vidéo incluant l'OS de l'iPhone pour les nouveautés de septembre, celles qui préparent les ventes de noel...

Allez, j'y vais de mes prédictions : un nano upgradé en mémoire et un vrai iPod vidéo en septembre, et un iPhone-mini en janvier 2008...


----------



## CERDAN (22 Janvier 2007)

vous n'avez pas des faques ? rien de tel qu'un petit faque pour donner envie


----------



## CERDAN (22 Janvier 2007)

pas mal aussi celui- l&#224; ? je l'adore.

Vous en avez d'autres ?


----------



## yzykom (22 Janvier 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> pas mal aussi celui- l&#224; ? je l'adore.
> 
> Vous en avez d'autres ?



Esth&#233;tiquement r&#233;ussi, par contre, le nouvel &#233;cran tactile semble impliquer l'abandon pur et simple de la roue cliquable, m&#234;me virtuelle,  car devenue inutile. 

D'ailleurs; d'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, Apple va presque toujours plus loin encore que le plus audacieux des fakes.


----------



## CERDAN (23 Janvier 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> D'ailleurs; d'une manière générale, Apple va presque toujours plus loin encore que le plus audacieux des fakes.


 
Personnelement pas pour tout, l'iPhone ne m'a pas aussi convaincu par rapport à certain fakes.


----------



## noche84 (29 Janvier 2007)

Point de vue look extérieur c'est vrai... Par contre pour le côté logiciel... C'est terriblement bluffant, aucun fake n'imaginait ça


----------

